
Appalachian Miners Are Learning to Code - lingben
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-03/from-coal-to-coding-appalachian-miners-getting-a-fresh-start
======
brudgers
Previous reporting: [https://medium.com/backchannel/canary-in-the-code-
mine-90388...](https://medium.com/backchannel/canary-in-the-code-
mine-903884eca853#.3injtsi0j)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10592754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10592754)

